# Angel Eyes Natural



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried this product? No Tylosin.... here's the link, any thoughts? "Colostrum" powder??? I haven't heard that word in about 15 years :laugh:
http://www.angelseyesnatural.com/product/angels-eyes-soft-chews/


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't know anything about the product, but I am having success with the buttermilk/distilled water formula recommended by my groomer. Tyler's staining has definitely lightened up quite a bit. I try to use it twice a day, when I remember, and am happy with the results.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Mary, what are the ratios? I'm assuming since you dilute the buttermilk it's not thick? How do you apply it? I have heard that tear staining can resolve with age and it's not a major issue with Mae but if there's something I can do as part of her daily grooming regime to lesson things I'm open to try.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I use half buttermilk and half d water in a spray bottle which I keep in the refrigerator. I was applying it with a toddler toothbrush rather than spraying it on him because it goes all over the place. Now I spray it into my hand and rub it on. I do it when I know he won't be going out as I let it dry on him and don't want him out in this cold with a wet face. The groomer said that you can also just add a tsp or so to his food, but I don't want to chance an upset tummy and this is working. Give it a try. It won't hurt her and, hopefully, will help. I would rather do this than giving something orally.

BTW, I've always told you that Timmy reminds me of my Bailey, both in looks and temperament. Well, believe it or not, Mae is just like Tyler when he was a little tyke. Not in coloring, but definitely in temperament. Not a pleaser, never wanted to learn the down command and was a little devil. Bailey used to look at him and then me as if to say, what the heck is he doing? Also, Bailey always let me know when Tyler was out of my sight doing something that he shouldn't be doing. Now that I think of it! my first two girls were the exact same way! Lol. Enjoy.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> I use half buttermilk and half d water in a spray bottle which I keep in the refrigerator. I was applying it with a toddler toothbrush rather than spraying it on him because it goes all over the place. Now I spray it into my hand and rub it on. I do it when I know he won't be going out as I let it dry on him and don't want him out in this cold with a wet face. The groomer said that you can also just add a tsp or so to his food, but I don't want to chance an upset tummy and this is working. Give it a try. It won't hurt her and, hopefully, will help. I would rather do this than giving something orally.


I'll give it a shot, my family will just have one more thing to roll their eyes at. I don't think I'll give it orally, we're getting over a tummy issue.



sandypaws said:


> BTW, I've always told you that Timmy reminds me of my Bailey, both in looks and temperament. Well, believe it or not, Mae is just like Tyler when he was a little tyke. Not in coloring, but definitely in temperament. Not a pleaser, never wanted to learn the down command and was a little devil. Bailey used to look at him and then me as if to say, what the heck is he doing? Also, Bailey always let me know when Tyler was out of my sight doing something that he shouldn't be doing. Now that I think of it! my first two girls were the exact same way! Lol. Enjoy.


We have eerie similarities. Timmy is a total tattle tail, he even comes over to bark at us when one of the cats are on the table or counter. My daughters are very similar too but I base that on traditional birth order behavior. I'm paying the pauper now with my younger daughter having had it so easy with my oldest. All in all very different but special in their own ways. Mae certainly keeps me on my toes!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> I'll give it a shot, my family will just have one more thing to roll their eyes at. I don't think I'll give it orally, we're getting over a tummy issue.


Hi Jen, Hows the buttermilk treatment going? Did u try it? I bought it but haven't used it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

No I haven't done anything yet. I also heard something about powdered buttermilk too. I also have the Angels' Eyes Natural that I haven't opened yet either. I need to commit to doing either of these things and stick to it so I guess that's why I'm putting it on the back burner. If I start I will document with pics to keep an eye on any success.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> No I haven't done anything yet. I also heard something about powdered buttermilk too. I also have the Angels' Eyes Natural that I haven't opened yet either. I need to commit to doing either of these things and stick to it so I guess that's why I'm putting it on the back burner. If I start I will document with pics to keep an eye on any success.


I started Tyler's buttermilk treatments around the middle of January and try to do it twice a day, but lots of days it's only been once and some days, not at all. His beard staining has improved dramatically. I will try to post a comparison picture as soon as I get one. The buttermilk plus wiping his beard dry after every drink definitely has helped. I do recommend it. But remember, it doesn't happened overnight. Good luck.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Hi Mary - thanks for sharing the buttermilk treatment and the comparison picture idea. Im going to try it, maybe its a good thing I haven't started - I can't take pictures and show the progress. thx again!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tear Stains*



sandypaws said:


> I started Tyler's buttermilk treatments around the middle of January and try to do it twice a day, but lots of days it's only been once and some days, not at all. His beard staining has improved dramatically. I will try to post a comparison picture as soon as I get one. The buttermilk plus wiping his beard dry after every drink definitely has helped. I do recommend it. But remember, it doesn't happened overnight. Good luck.


Can you upload the comparison pictures?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tear Dtains*



jabojenny said:


> No I haven't done anything yet. I also heard something about powdered buttermilk too. I also have the Angels' Eyes Natural that I haven't opened yet either. I need to commit to dazoing either of these things and stick to it so I guess that's why I'm putting it on the back burner. If I start I will document with pics to keep an eye on any success.


Hi, I was just wondering if you had any luck with resolving the tear staining. Rudy has tear staining. I'm now giving him filtered water and going to start adding the raw freeze dried mixer to his kibble. I also clean the eye area twice a day.

I was going to try Angel Eyes Plus - Naural no antibiotic formula
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think either Jen or Sandypaws are on here much any more. I did try the Angel Eyes Plus, and saw absolutely NO change after buying two jars of the stuff. She liked them, though... She would have been happy for me to keep buying her treats! 

Panda's is not from her eyes, it's beard staining and protein staining around her girlie bits. I trim her privates, and just live with the beard staining. The judges haven't held it against her.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I used it many years ago on Ditto. It did not change the staining at all. As he got older he seemed to out grow it.


----------

